

Show HN: New tool can track the sales impact of social networking for retailers - west
http://www.internetretailer.com/2011/09/01/e-retailer-develops-way-track-sales-impact-social

======
chocoheadfred
Say I figure out which people are influencing sales more than others, what
should I do with that data? Maybe get with these people to have them share
more often.

~~~
west
You could offer them a coupon to share with their followers, reach out to them
for feedback, etc.. Once you have the data there are a lot of possibilities.

~~~
chocoheadfred
Cool. And does your startup help with this process as well, like formatted
tweets, emails, messages?

Also, it would be important to be able to see who is helping the most and how
much more they are helping than others. Did you address this as well?

------
west
My startup's first press. I'd love to get feedback:
<http://www.addshoppers.com>

Thanks guys!

~~~
shakes
Congrats! Seems like a really interesting concept!

The one thing that I immediately noticed was that there's a countdown on your
homepage but it's not immediately apparent what it's counting down to.

~~~
west
Thanks! It's counting down to the close of the beta signup period.

------
ajenkins
Signed up, excited to see this progress!

